# Quite a few FOTDS!



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

So I'm new here! There are all of the FOTDS I have on my computer, these are newest to oldest! I hope you can see some progress!CC is welcome! Thanks loves!
-Krystalena

Vaselline as a base
L'oreal HIP e/s duo in Flamboyant (just the yellow)
Milani in Sheer Sand
Maybelline e/s in Antique Jade
Maybelline Liquid liner
L'oreal telescopic lash mascara



















Vaselline as a base
Maybelline SeaGlass duo e/s
Milani in Sheer Sand
Maybelline liquid liner
covergirl perfect blenc eyeliner
l'oreal telescopic lash mascara






















Vaseline as a base
Maybelline Antique jade e/s
Milani Storm e/s
Milani Sheer sand e/s
Maybelline liquid liner
covergirl perfect blend eyeliner
L'oreal telescopic lash mascara


















Vaselline as a base
Milani e/s in Taffy
Maybellin e/s in Antique Jade
Milani e/s in Sheer Sand
L'oreal Telescopic lash mascara
maybelline liquid liner














Vaselline as a base
Maybeline Bronz Glitz trio
Maybelline liquid liner
covergirl perfect blend eyeliner
l'oreal telescopic lash mascara














Vaselline as a base
Milani e/s in Taffy
Revelon e/s in JetBlack
Milani e/s in Sheer Sand
Maybelline liquid liner
L'oreal telescopic lash mascara


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh gorgeous! Would you mind sharing what you are wearing in the Green and last look? Also, what mascara do you use?


----------



## breathless (Jun 7, 2007)

very pretty e/s! or, are you using pigments? anywho! your makeup looks soo fresh and yet, bold =]


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 7, 2007)

gorgeous eyes AND lashes


----------



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks girls!

In the green look i used:
Vaseline as a base
Maybelline Antique jade e/s
Milani Storm e/s
Milani Sheer sand e/s
Maybelline liquid liner
covergirl perfect blend eyeliner
L'oreal telescopic lash mascara

Last look I used:
Vaselline as a base
Milani e/s in Taffy
Revelon e/s in JetBlack
Milani e/s in Sheer Sand
Maybelline liquid liner
L'oreal telescopic lash mascara


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you're going to have to say what you used in them all or this will be moved to Say Cheese.

Those looks are very pretty, btw, the colours are so vibrant.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

please make sure to include the products used in the original post as per fotd forum guidelines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous looks though! i love the vibrant colours, and hope to see more of your fotds here.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 7, 2007)

wow it all looks GREAT. i love your lashes.


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 7, 2007)

gorgeous.. what kind of liquid liner are you using and also your mascara?


----------



## piyi (Jun 7, 2007)

real simple and so gorgeous too! nice work indeed


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 7, 2007)

I want your lashes.


----------



## Taj (Jun 7, 2007)

I love your eyes and lashes. They just go so well any colours you put on !


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 7, 2007)

wow....beautiful looks and colors


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Could you tell me what you've used for the pink 'n green, and for the "lemon and lime" look at the top, please?

Very nice. My favourite's the last one, and now I'm excited, cos I've just ordered Milani "Taffy" and have it coming in the mail!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the green one!!stunning!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 7, 2007)

wow your eyes are bee-ootiful and your lashes are making me soooo jealous lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2007)

Moved to Say Cheese per FOTD Guidelines.


You're adorable!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey everyone thanks for the nice cmments! I'm new here, didn't know the rules, sorry! Anyway the mascara i used is L'oreal telescopic lash mascara and my liquid liner is Maybelline waterproof liquid liner.

in the pink and green look i used
Vaselline as a base
Milani e/s in Taffy
Maybellin e/s in Antique Jade
Milani e/s in Sheer Sand
L'oreal Telescopic lash mascara
maybelline liquid liner

in the first look i used
Vaselline as a base
L'oreal HIP e/s duo in Flamboyant (just the yellow)
Milani in Sheer Sand
Maybelline e/s in Antique Jade
Maybelline Liquid liner
L'oreal telescopic lash mascara

Thanks again everyone!! Sorry for not posting what i used!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll go ahead and post everything else I used

In the second look:
Vaselline as a base
Maybelline SeaGlass duo e/s
Milani in Sheer Sand
Maybelline liquid liner
covergirl perfect blenc eyeliner
l'oreal telescopic lash mascara

In the fifth look i used:
Vaselline as a base
Maybeline Bronz Glitz trio
Maybelline liquid liner
covergirl perfect blend eyeliner
l'oreal telescopic lash mascara


----------



## entipy (Jun 7, 2007)

Very pretty!! I especially like the dark greens and the bronze!

I've heard of people using Vaseline as a base before. How in the world do you do this? Do you just apply a really thin layer? And does it dry before you apply your eye shadows, or you you put them on there while it's still wet?


----------



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Very pretty!! I especially like the dark greens and the bronze!

I've heard of people using Vaseline as a base before. How in the world do you do this? Do you just apply a really thin layer? And does it dry before you apply your eye shadows, or you you put them on there while it's still wet?_

 
Thank you!!

You have to put an extremley thin layer of the Vaseline on or else the eyeshadow gets clumpy and stuff but the Vaseline doesn't need to dry you want it to be a little bit sticky. Once you get hte hang of it, it is a GREAT base!!


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 7, 2007)

you're so freaking pretty!!!

i love love the colors!


----------



## entipy (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krystalena* 

 
_Thank you!!

You have to put an extremley thin layer of the Vaseline on or else the eyeshadow gets clumpy and stuff but the Vaseline doesn't need to dry you want it to be a little bit sticky. Once you get hte hang of it, it is a GREAT base!!_

 
Okay. Thanks.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 7, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 7, 2007)

Your looks are all so pretty and colorful! Great job babe!


----------



## linkas (Jun 7, 2007)

So cute!!!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

All beautiful looks, but the green one is absolutely stunning!!!!!

Fabulous FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, I want your lashes too!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 7, 2007)

oh my, I just love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, you're very pretty


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 7, 2007)

These are all so pretty! I specially like the fourth one. And Telescopic is such a great mascara, I love it!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 7, 2007)

love them! esp the green and green!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_you're so freaking pretty!!!

i love love the colors!_

 

Aww thank you! 

Off topic...are you Greek?


----------



## krystalena (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!! I think i have to credit the mascara for the lashes...it works wonders!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 7, 2007)

There was a discussion here about D/S make up vs. higher end...this FOTD is a prime example of how a person can do WONDERS with D/S lines. ALL of the looks are FABULOUS. Wow.....


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 7, 2007)

I was going to ask the Vaseline question too, so thanks for telling us how to do this.  I'm afraid my shadow is going to be all over the place after a bit, but I'm gonna try it.  All of these looks are gorgeous.  I especially love the green.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 7, 2007)

all looks are great - i love especially the first one!
and i like your technique very much, it fits your eyes so well (i couldn't wear this "hard" v-line *jealous* ^^)


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 7, 2007)

I LOVE them all!!! Beautiful... please keep the posting your FOTDs


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 7, 2007)

The colors are stunning and you do a great job in blending the lid, the only CC I would give is to blend into crease and up to the edge of the brow bone just so the color doesn't stop and then go nude (not sure if that comes across right?). You are totally gorgeous!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Jun 7, 2007)

Each one is beautiful! Very nice.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 7, 2007)

gorgeous! what's the staying power like of vaseline?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 7, 2007)

Each of those looks is hot! Makes me want to try Maybelline eyeshadows.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 7, 2007)

Seriously beautiful! Every single one of them! Great job and hope to see more from you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 7, 2007)

I love all of your looks!  You did an awesome job.........just another question about the vaseline...does it ever crease on you?  I've used it before & I thought I used a small amount, but it ended up creasing on me, so this wasn't a favorite of mine.  I wanted it to work since the colors looked so great with it on.


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 7, 2007)

I LOVE that you were using drugstore stuff & it looked good with great pigmentation.  For awhile i was getting sad cuz most girls use mac and thats too expensive so i figured i couldnt do this stuff.  You inspired me to put all these milani shadows to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks girl stay up


----------



## sincola (Jun 7, 2007)

Very pretty!!! I loooove all these looks; you look gorgeous with any colour!!


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 7, 2007)

oh mah goodness! LOVE LOVE LOVE- you are beautiful, do you know that? Your lashes are amazing! nice work, mate!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 7, 2007)

They all look amazing


----------



## RobinG (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra. I have loved your posts on myspace.


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 7, 2007)

beautiful 
Your lashes are gorgeous


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_There was a discussion here about D/S make up vs. higher end...this FOTD is a prime example of how a person can do WONDERS with D/S lines. ALL of the looks are FABULOUS. Wow.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww thank you! I'm a little too poor for higher end stuff! Oh well, I guess i try to make due!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_I was going to ask the Vaseline question too, so thanks for telling us how to do this. I'm afraid my shadow is going to be all over the place after a bit, but I'm gonna try it. All of these looks are gorgeous. I especially love the green._

 
It is worth a try! Once you get the hang of it you will be really glad you did try it! It's hard for me to tell you exactly how much to put on, but if you do it wrong the first try, the next try you'll get it right! Trust me! I put waay to much on the first time i tried Vaseline, haven't made that mistake again, haha! Enough rambling...it's worth a try!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeryss* 

 
_all looks are great - i love especially the first one!
and i like your technique very much, it fits your eyes so well (i couldn't wear this "hard" v-line *jealous* ^^)_

 
Aww, haha thanks!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_I LOVE them all!!! Beautiful... please keep the posting your FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thank you very much, I will definetley keep posting!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtist* 

 
_The colors are stunning and you do a great job in blending the lid, the only CC I would give is to blend into crease and up to the edge of the brow bone just so the color doesn't stop and then go nude (not sure if that comes across right?). You are totally gorgeous!_

 
Yea, I totally understand what you're saying, someone else gave me that same CC a few days ago and I have been working on bringing the color up higher! Thanks, I need all the CC I can get!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_gorgeous! what's the staying power like of vaseline?_

 
All day!! I applied my makeup this morning at 10 a.m., ran errands in 95 degree weather, worked, washed my car, it's now 11:20 p.m. and my e/s is still on and going strong!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Each of those looks is hot! Makes me want to try Maybelline eyeshadows._

 
Try them, the high pearl ones though! I've tried a few of the shimmer once, and they just aren't pigmented enough...the high pearl finishes are really good though~


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirandaTN* 

 
_Seriously beautiful! Every single one of them! Great job and hope to see more from you!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I love all of your looks! You did an awesome job.........just another question about the vaseline...does it ever crease on you? I've used it before & I thought I used a small amount, but it ended up creasing on me, so this wasn't a favorite of mine. I wanted it to work since the colors looked so great with it on._

 
I haven't had a problem with creasing, but I put very little Vaseline on, I mean it's just enough to make my lid a little sticky! I think you should try it again with just a tinny little bit on your lid just to make it a little sticky...


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaItaliana* 

 
_I LOVE that you were using drugstore stuff & it looked good with great pigmentation. For awhile i was getting sad cuz most girls use mac and thats too expensive so i figured i couldnt do this stuff. You inspired me to put all these milani shadows to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks girl stay up_

 
Yay!! I'm glad i'm not the only one who can' afford MAC, haha! Milani e/s is great!!!! I love them!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sincola* 

 
_Very pretty!!! I loooove all these looks; you look gorgeous with any colour!!_

 
aww, thank you!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nikkilici0us* 

 
_oh mah goodness! LOVE LOVE LOVE- you are beautiful, do you know that? Your lashes are amazing! nice work, mate!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Awww


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_They all look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra. I have loved your posts on myspace._

 
Thank you!! I'm sure all of these looks look familiar to you!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_beautiful 
Your lashes are gorgeous_

 
Thank you!! :loveya:


----------



## katisha (Jun 8, 2007)

You have the most stunning lashes I've ever seen and such beautiful face. Love the last look the most!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katisha* 

 
_You have the most stunning lashes I've ever seen and such beautiful face. Love the last look the most!_

 
Thanks sweety!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 8, 2007)

You are SO cute and you have fabuous eyelashes! How do you get them to look like that!?!?!


----------



## breathless (Jun 8, 2007)

okay, after reading your replies about the vasaline, i'm going to try it tomorrow! i have a huuuuuuuge tub full and never use it.


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 8, 2007)

I love them all! Keep posting girl!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 8, 2007)

your bottom lashes are AMAZING!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_You are SO cute and you have fabuous eyelashes! How do you get them to look like that!?!?!_

 
lol, i don't know...curling them and putting on mascara! lol


----------



## krystalena (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_okay, after reading your replies about the vasaline, i'm going to try it tomorrow! i have a huuuuuuuge tub full and never use it._

 
It's worth a try!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 

 
_I love them all! Keep posting girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Euxaristw koukla!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_your bottom lashes are AMAZING!_

 
aww, thank you!


----------



## Merrybelly (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the first two! Those colors look great with your eyes.


----------



## glamgirl (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow! Vaseline as a base, I have heard of it, I must try it. Your eyes look amazing!!


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 10, 2007)

i love how the black liner shows so well on you, you're beautiful!


----------



## pakman (Jun 10, 2007)

nice lashes!!!!


----------



## circe221 (Jul 21, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!
What shade of CG Perfect Blend eyeliner did you use in the 2nd look (blue)?

All of the looks are absolute perfection! Nice bright fun colors!!!

Edited to add:  Could you do a tut on the 2nd (blue) or 5th (bronze) look?
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## munchkinhead (Jul 23, 2007)

the green looks great!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 23, 2007)

Great looks.. I liked the most the heavy-green look. gorgeous.


----------



## Simi (Jul 23, 2007)

All the looks are awsome.


----------



## Morsel (Jul 23, 2007)

I looooooove the green on you!!!!! And your lashes are amazing!


----------

